# Bought new HD Tivo Receiver off Ebay



## anilkakar (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought an HDTV Tivo Receiver 10-250 to replace my existing HDTV Standard DirecTV receiver.

Is there anything special I need to do to get this unit to work. Will simply using my existing access card work in my new receiver? Also... since I have the TIVO service for my standard definition TV on another receiver and pay the TIVO fee will I have to pay a second TIVO fee for this new receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

anilkakar said:


> I bought an HDTV Tivo Receiver 10-250 to replace my existing HDTV Standard DirecTV receiver.
> 
> Is there anything special I need to do to get this unit to work. Will simply using my existing access card work in my new receiver? Also... since I have the TIVO service for my standard definition TV on another receiver and pay the TIVO fee will I have to pay a second TIVO fee for this new receiver?
> 
> Thanks!


You are goiong to have to get another access card from Directv and pay an additional charge for the unit if you keep both of them activated.

Have heard rumors the Directv is reluctant to activate any new HR10 accounts and you will be limited to only a few HD sat channels and what is available on OTA. The new channels, and some of the special extra cost packages require the newer Mpeg4 capable units.

Best bet overall is to contact Directv support for information


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is only one DVR fee per household.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

The biggest issue we see with activating units from eBay is that if it was on a "leased" account with the previous owner, DirecTV will generally refuse to reactivate the unit on a different account. Technically, DirecTV owns the leased receivers, and people can't sell them.

Did the previous owner claim this wasn't leased?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

joed32 said:


> There is only one DVR fee per household.


There is one DVR fee, but if he kept both active there would be an additional reciever fee, leased or otherwise.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

sjberra said:


> You are going to have to get another access card from Directv...


Assuming he passes all the other hurdles, maybe not. If the unit has an access card and the previous owner deactivated service, they can simply activate that card under his name. At least that was my experience. A second card might incur a $75 charge.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> Assuming he passes all the other hurdles, maybe not. If the unit has an access card and the previous owner deactivated service, they can simply activate that card under his name. At least that was my experience. A second card might incur a $75 charge.


Last time I looked Ebay will not allow the units to be sold with access cards, this has been discussed in this forum and in the dbstalk forums. I thought the new access card cost was only 20 dollars also


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

jimb726 said:


> There is one DVR fee, but if he kept both active there would be an additional reciever fee, leased or otherwise.


You're right. I wasn't sure what the OP meant by "tivo fee".


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

anilkakar said:


> I bought an HDTV Tivo Receiver 10-250 to replace my existing HDTV Standard DirecTV receiver.
> 
> Is there anything special I need to do to get this unit to work. Will simply using my existing access card work in my new receiver?


Yes, you CAN use your existing access card in this Tivo, but do it like this:

When you are ready to activate it, take the card out of the old box & put it in your HD Tivo. Call D* & ask to be x-ferred to the access card department, since they now have to do card "remarries". Just tell them that your old receiver is having problems & that you want to remarry the card to a old receiver that you had "laying around". Just give them the card# & the RID# off the HD Tivo & you're in business. But as someone already said - if it turns out to be a leased unit, you're SOL in any event.

The other nice thing is, since you are reusing a card, you won't get hit with a 2-year commitment.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

sjberra said:


> Last time I looked Ebay will not allow the units to be sold with access cards, this has been discussed in this forum and in the dbstalk forums. I thought the new access card cost was only 20 dollars also


Where did you ever get that notion? Used DTivos and receivers are sold on ebay with access cards all the time. In fact, I think that selling a receiver with an access card is the only way they will allow access cards to be sold on ebay. You can no longer sell just the cards by themselves, IIRC. I'm not sure if this is an issue with DirecTV access cards since DirecTV shut down all capabilities to hack their access card several years ago, making the issue a moot point. Dish, however, is another issue altogether. You are correct in assuming that replacement DirecTV access cards are only $20, or at least they were the last time I checked.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Where did you ever get that notion? Used DTivos and receivers are sold on ebay with access cards all the time. In fact, I think that selling a receiver with an access card is the only way they will allow access cards to be sold on ebay. You can no longer sell just the cards by themselves, IIRC. I'm not sure if this is an issue with DirecTV access cards since DirecTV shut down all capabilities to hack their access card several years ago, making the issue a moot point. Dish, however, is another issue altogether. You are correct in assuming that replacement DirecTV access cards are only $20, or at least they were the last time I checked.


Probably got the idea from posters over on DBStalk that mention they get a notice form EBay that their sale of the device was pulled due to restricted items, the main suggestion is to pull the access card and the sale will stay up.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123207&highlight=ebay+issues


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Yes, you CAN use your existing access card in this Tivo, but do it like this: When you are ready to activate it, take the card out of the old box & put it in your HD Tivo. Call D* & ask to be x-ferred to the access card department, since they now have to do card "remarries". Just tell them that your old receiver is having problems & that you want to remarry the card to a old receiver that you had "laying around". Just give them the card# & the RID# off the HD Tivo & you're in business.....


I called on 5/1 and their systems were down. So for the heck of it I emailed DirecTV all the information to activate a replacement receiver and a few hours later the new IRD was up and running with a confirmation email in return. I never thought they would do this by email but was proven wrong.

A happy customer service event for me. Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

codespy said:


> I called on 5/1 and their systems were down. So for the heck of it I emailed DirecTV all the information to activate a replacement receiver and a few hours later the new IRD was up and running with a confirmation email in return. I never thought they would do this by email but was proven wrong.
> 
> A happy customer service event for me. Thanks DirecTV.


I've never tried it via e-mail (since I'm usually at a client's house when I'm doing this & want to get it up & running BEFORE I leave) but it's nice to know another option.


----------



## silbakor (Nov 21, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Yes, you CAN use your existing access card in this Tivo, but do it like this:
> 
> When you are ready to activate it, take the card out of the old box & put it in your HD Tivo. Call D* & ask to be x-ferred to the access card department, since they now have to do card "remarries". Just tell them that your old receiver is having problems & that you want to remarry the card to a old receiver that you had "laying around". Just give them the card# & the RID# off the HD Tivo & you're in business.


Will this nifty card remarry trick work with any DirecTV access card, or only one from an HD box? I have an old standard-def DirecTivo (T60) that I'm thinking about replacing with an HR10, so I can record OTA HD. (I don't really care about getting the HD D* feed.)
I suppose this also means I should ask if the HR10 will let you record OTA HD even if it's not attached to an HD D* account?

Thanks!!


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

silbakor said:


> Will this nifty card remarry trick work with any DirecTV access card, or only one from an HD box? I have an old standard-def DirecTivo (T60) that I'm thinking about replacing with an HR10, so I can record OTA HD. (I don't really care about getting the HD D* feed.)
> I suppose this also means I should ask if the HR10 will let you record OTA HD even if it's not attached to an HD D* account?
> 
> Thanks!!


Take the card out of the <active> T60 (and if its a P5 or newer) and put it in the HR10. Then go to DirecTV.com and refresh services (resend authorization). It will activate your HR10 partially in that any Sat feed channels you will get an x726 nag but any OTA channels you will be able to use all TiVo functions including recording without any nags at the bottom of the screen.

This way, you do not have to activate the receiver itself thoroughly with DirecTV and pay the additional 9.99 HD access fee. Keep both sat inputs hooked up so you can record/utilize dual tuners using OTA.

In the end, you do need an account with DTV to be able to record with the HR10.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Just picked up an "owned" HR10 from ebay with an access card. I don't want to permanently install it, but I'd like to make sure that it works. 

Any way to simply test out my purchase without messing up my account? If everything is OK, I plan to keep it as a backup.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can hook it up and see if it gets channel 100. That will at least tell you that it works. Whether or not you'll be able to activate it is another question.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

michael1248 said:


> Just picked up an "owned" HR10 from ebay with an access card. I don't want to permanently install it, but I'd like to make sure that it works.
> 
> Any way to simply test out my purchase without messing up my account? If everything is OK, I plan to keep it as a backup.


If I was you, I'd temporarily hook it up, activate it & let it run for a few days, just to be safe that it does work & as stevel points out, that you are actually able to activate it. Let it go a couple weeks, then just remove it from your account & keep it for later.


----------

